# Greg Bahnsen Resources



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2004)

I direct this question specifically at Paul Manata (although it is open to all):

I have probably 20 lectures by Bahnsen on different subjects. What would you say would be the essentials (Steing Debate, Postmillennialism, Theonomy, etc.) and what are your personal favorites? Included in your response would be the lecture/series that you found most persuasive.

My personal favorite, as is everybody else's, is the Stein Debate. A close second would be &quot;Has Westminster Found a Critique for theonomy yet?&quot;

Again, what are the most persuasive in your opinion?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes.
I have an MP3 CD of his on Theonomy, so I think that I am set there.

I do not have many of his lectures on apologetics, although I do have his two books (Always Ready and CVT: RA)

I should have been more clear. What would you recommend on postmillennialism? 

Thanks for your help.

PS: The reason that I &quot;targeted&quot; you on this one is that you seem to be very familiar with Bahnsen's thought and so could easily help me with it. Thanks


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2004)

&quot;I daresay that the Arminian understanding that the natural man chooses for himself to take advantage of a potential atonement that Jesus made is easy to refute.&quot; --greg bahnsen

That was another question I was going to ask.

How good are Bahnsen's materials on non-apologetic issues?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 20, 2004)

I have just purchased Frame's book, [i:ab4ee2aa63]Apologetics to the Glory of God[/i:ab4ee2aa63] (sorry Fred!)--ok, I found it real cheap. I have heard mixed reviews on Frame so I thought I would give him a read. That being the case, I do plan to get Bahnsen's reply from CMF. Here is where I need y'all to help me. I want to get the MP3 version of it. If you have the tapes of them, how long are they? I mean, are the lectures shorter than eighty minutes? I ask because I want to put it on a CD and my burner won't burn anything longer than eighty minutes onto a CD.

Regards,

Jacob


----------

